# Asbestos Removal



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Strange request and mildly detailing related (My detailing kit is still at the parents house!)

The garage at my parents has an asbestos roof, which really needs to be shifted.

Well aware this isn't a DIY job and needs to be dealt with by professionals (It isn't broken which may be handy). Has anyone dealt with such a company locally (Glasgow Area) and able to recommend them?

Had a google, but few and far between and wouldn't mind an idea of ball park costs if anyone could enlighten me

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Might depend on the type of asbestos - blue or white?

See this website for background info - although it may be a load of ******** for all I know.......

http://www.thefreesociety.org/Articles/Features/the-great-asbestos-deception-does-this-sound-familiar


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

If its cement sheeting, likely to be chrysotile, white.

You CAN pay a licensed contractor the thick end of £500 to remove it.

It's only hazardous when broken/drilled/disturbed. 

Worth ringing Your local tip and asking if they take asbestos cement garage sheets. 
Our council tip does, or certainly used to last time I enquired, FOC!

If you are uncertain what it is, google ukas laboratory and contact local one. If you take a small sample down there (ideally a small lump that has already fallen off) double bagged in ziplock sarnie bags, they should analyse it and give you results same/next day for no more than £25. We pay £7.50

DON'T walk in there with half a sheet under your arm, unwrapped. They will not thank you.

If it is cement sheeting AND your local tip will take it, you could read up on how to wet it down, dismantle with minimal disturbance and what PPE (masks/gloves) to wear and save yourself the money.

Don't do anything without double checking.

If you are ever not sure about a material - assume it is asbestos and be over cautious.

Good luck


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Obsessed Merc said:


> If its cement sheeting, likely to be chrysotile, white.
> 
> You CAN pay a licensed contractor the thick end of £500 to remove it.
> 
> ...


Sorry but do not trust such companies, , We had a job and had the sofit tested we was told its not asbestos and was safe to remove, we took in back to our office and asked if its ok to put in skip, The skip company had it tested 1st and was told it was asbestos, Since then we don't touch it at all


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Cheers to all for the responses.

If we could get it removed for 500 with all the care I expect, I think that'd be a great price. 

Dangerous or not, just don't see myself or the old man wanting to take the risk tbh. In the grand scheme of things, a few hundred poounds would be a small price to pay for peace of mind.

I still expect to see prices approaching around 800-1000, but it is a garage roof only and should be a relatively easy unbolt, bag, seal and dispose for any company. So may be less. Reading your link posted slim boy fat, it comes across as being white asbestos.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Nothing to stop you doing it yourself, soak it with a hose and double bag it into strong bags and take it that way to a council tip that takes it, I think the big one in Govan does. Wear PPE, face mask and gloves and a disposable boiler suit. PM me.
If it's still doing its job and there are no leaks why bother with it? 
Is this near Barshaw? I'm at my mums tomorrow just along from there.


----------



## lawrieibizaMK4 (May 4, 2011)

chisai said:


> Nothing to stop you doing it yourself, soak it with a hose and double bag it into strong bags and take it that way to a council tip that takes it, I think the big one in Govan does. Wear PPE, face mask and gloves and a disposable boiler suit. PM me.
> If it's still doing its job and there are no leaks why bother with it?
> Is this near Barshaw? I'm at my mums tomorrow just along from there.


Oh dear god don't take his advice!!


----------



## lawrieibizaMK4 (May 4, 2011)

Ps try mcwilliam demolition, they're generally a bigger contractor but I highly doubt anyone would be refusing work these days!


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

lawrieibizaMK4 said:


> Oh dear god don't take his advice!!


Why not?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I done my own , wore ppe broke it up and bagged it up took it to local tip who gladly let me put it in the enclosed asbestos skip mine was crysotile , breaking up a few sheets as long as done sensibly isn't going to kill you


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

lawrieibizaMK4 said:


> Oh dear god don't take his advice!!


Why not? If he gets it tested and it is Crysotile, then its safe for anyone to remove if they take adequate precautions.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

lawrieibizaMK4 said:


> Oh dear god don't take his advice!!


Explain why not please. You have no idea what job I do. Asbestos roofing sheets are chrysotile cement and perfectly safe to remove with the procedure I have mentioned. In fact I'd be willing to pop by and do it for him.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

lawrieibizaMK4 said:


> Oh dear god don't take his advice!!


Why not, he is doing it correctly, Asbestos is only dangerous if smashed to bits, I you carefully unbolt it and remove it you would be fine


----------



## lawrieibizaMK4 (May 4, 2011)

Sorry may have jumped the gun a bit  if it's tested as that yeah ok, but if its not? The company i work for insist that there is no 100% safe way to remove asbestos and should only be done so by people with the correct tickets/company insurance etc. McWilliams guys were on a job we did last year removing asbestos floor tiles (extremely low content) and they still used the full equipment/screens/showers under the instruction that no matter what form or content of the asbestos it is never really safe


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

You're right, if it's done commercially the company have procedures that they HAVE to follow and they're as tight as a drum. It's perfectly safe and legal to DIY as long as the correct procedures are followed.


----------



## lawrieibizaMK4 (May 4, 2011)

In that case I stand corrected and apologise for any offence caused


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

shane_ctr said:


> Sorry but do not trust such companies, , We had a job and had the sofit tested we was told its not asbestos and was safe to remove, we took in back to our office and asked if its ok to put in skip, The skip company had it tested 1st and was told it was asbestos, Since then we don't touch it at all


That's shocking, I'm an asbestos analyst myself and to hear that two different companies gave different results for a soffit sample is ridiculous. The asbestos content in these will always be high and visible the second you put your eyes into the stereoscope.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/guidance/a14.pdf
No offence taken here


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Great posts, thanks all. Learnt a lot reading through all thats been posted.

I'm sure a garage renovation thread will follow as soon as we get the rook sorted.

Thanks again all.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Dont fanny about with the paper masks i can never get them to fit right,,,,

I had some to remove (local tip takes it they have a sealed skip)

the staff there are so under informed and came to open the skip and put on a Martindale aluminium fronted dustmask (those above in the trade will now look horrified)

Think i scared her when i produced my sundstrom full face with p3 filter which got binned after been wet down and bagged and the mask thoroughly cleaned










bit overkill but i had it left over from another big job.....

this

http://www.salveosafety.co.uk/product.asp?id=288

with these filters
http://www.salveosafety.co.uk/product.asp?id=296

should provide adiquate protection providing your have a shave and dont have a funny shaped face 

Coupled with some Tyvec overalls

eg

http://uk.ebid.net/for-sale/dupont-...l-xl-xxl-xxxl-49970526.htm?from=googleshop_uk


----------

